# Swithland Underground Reservoir - April 2014



## RichPDG (Apr 18, 2014)

The Grade II listed Water Work consisting of six filter beds, water tank, a gazebo and steps was constructed in 1896 by Hawkesley of London. Constructed using granite rubble stone, dressed stone, blue brick and lead. The series of six polygonal filter beds are symmetrically placed around a hexagonal covered partly sunken draw-off tank with elaborate balustrade and central gazebo in a Renaissance style. The filter beds have blue brick retaining walls with stone edges while the tank has low granite side walls with short stone pilasters and arches (some blocked) at intervals. Above the pilasters are the piers of the balustrade, which is itself a row of small arches with rusticated stone work. Two flights of stone steps with similar balustrades lead up to bitumen covered top of tank. The principal piers have been carved wit Renaissance obelisks on top. In centre of tank an octagonal open stone gazebo on stone plinth with eight Roman Doric columns supporting arches, entablature and lead dome with carved stone lantern on top. The Gazebo covers central air vent. 

Was at a loose end so decided to head down and have a look at this beauty. Visited with PigDog and Explorer Dog Binky!

1





2




3




4




5




6




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13





Thanks for reading, The full set can be found here! ​


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 18, 2014)

Love it mate really want to get here and see this


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thats a work of art! cracking brickwork, ace pics thanks of showing.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice one, not seen a report on this place since we went down years ago! Luckily it looks like it hasn't changed at all. 
Cracking shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice one, not seen a report on this place since we went down years ago! Luckily it looks like it hasn't changed at all. 
Cracking shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RichardH (Apr 21, 2014)

It's a tragedy of our times that modern utility buildings so rarely combine beauty and functionality.


----------

